# Internal IP and Router IP don't match



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Aug 2, 2011)

How to I make my internal ip match the ip that my router sees my computer as. Right now, if I run cmd and ipconfig /all my IP is xx.x.x.x and my ip address that my router sees is xxx.xxx.x.xxx. I just don't want to release the actual numbers online. I know they're supposed to match and I just formatted my computer thinking that would help it but the ips are still different. Help?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

You should have two different types of IP addresses. Your internet one, otherwise called the WAN, could be a wide variety of numbers, and you can use websites to help discover what the external IP is.

Then there is the LAN IP address. Those are private addresses, and are typically something like 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1, going upwards. Your router should hold the first number, and dish out the numbers upwards from that to other computers using DHCP, and also use NAT to help you access the internet.

By using the command prompt, I would guess that you have 192.168.0.2.


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Aug 2, 2011)

no, see thats where the problem lies. my ip in command prompt SHOULD be 192.168.1.x but its 10.0.0.3


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

Are you sure you aren't connected to another network? 

Maybe using a wireless connection you some how connected to some open access point with that network? 

Does connecting to the router wired port come up with the same IP range? 

Do other computer receive this too? Then perhaps the DHCP server is configured to assign that address.

Is the router connected to the modem using the WAN port and not the LAN port?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

10.0.0.3 is fine as well. My old wireless router (DSL-G604T) used those addresses. So you must have a bit of an old router, or they are just using the old ways. There isn't much stopping you from going into the device webpage, and changing the DHCP settings to use 192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.1 is reserved by the router). Then just reload the wired connections, and you are good.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Seems like some of the USB internet dongle hosts are using 10.x.x.x IP numbers.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

If you are connected to the internet via a router then you can edit that value via your router, providing it lets you.

Go to Command prompt and do ipconfig/all this will give you the network settings. Look for the default gateway and type that number into your browser, nothing more just the number, dont include http:// or www. or it will not work.

You will be prompted for username and password most by default are admin/admin, your make and model may be unique (can find uniques via google), or if its custom then you will need to factory reboot it if you dont know it.

If your ip used to be 192.168.x.x then just factory reset your router and it will change back to 192.168. if you do factory reboot then you will need to go to command prompt as well after you do and type the following commands separately
ipconfig/release 
ipconfig/renew


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Much easier to just change the routers lan subnet than have to setup the router again after a reset. 

I am not sure we have addressed the issue. You do have internet access now correct?

The ip address of your lan and computer should be in the same subnet.
We all use the following PRIVATE subnets so you can list these ips
10x
172x
192x

Note what ip you have for pc and gateway. Then go to ipchicken.com. This is your wan ip. They should be different.
You should be able to access your router via the gateway ip. Can you?

If you still have issues of concern post the results of ipconfig /all from your pc for review


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok, so according to some of the posts, it doesnt matter the numbers of the address because I'm still on the net. I tried forwarding ports for certain games so I could play with friends and start private servers, but I can't they still can't connect and according to my cousin its the difference in the ip address differences. The way my network is setup is, from the modem to a router, then from that router to a switch, then from that switch to another router because we have like 6 computers on the same network. But the odd thing is, if I take the LAN line out of my desktop and connect with my laptop the ip address (cmd ipconfig /all) on the desktop is 10.0.0.3 and the laptop is 192.168.1.27 I dont understand why my laptop has the correct address and my desktop doesn't.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

" then from that switch to another router"

You have two routers there buddy. That is why you have different ips. In this setup you would have forwarded from the first routers' wan ip to the second routers wan ip. Then you have to forwarded in the second router to the servers ip.

Gee I guess you like it the hard way 

put everything in the same subnet. you do this by replacing the router with a switch. or only use the lan ports on the router [for both router and pc connections] after disabling its dhcp server [you don't want those 192x ips] and assigning it a static ip in the first routers lan subnet cuz you know you are going to want to get into it again.

THEN do your port forwarding again.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

It sounds like there might be 2 DHCP server active, you will need to disable the one that is handling out the 10.x.x.x network.


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok, I'll see if I can pick up a switch this week. The thing I still don't get is, why would my laptop ip be the right way, and my desktop be the wrong way when i use the same exact cable?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

burnm3w1thf1r3 said:


> ok, I'll see if I can pick up a switch this week. The thing I still don't get is, why would my laptop ip be the right way, and my desktop be the wrong way when i use the same exact cable?


The cable doesn't matter. DHCP works like this, the client (computer) will always try to request the same IP when it starts up. Well that's how most Windows computer work.


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I undertand that, thats why I don't understand why when i Use the same cable, my laptop ip is 192.168.1.x and when i use it with my desktop its 10.0.0.3, thats what makes no sense to me


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

There is nothing in the dhcp ask/recieve cycle that specifies what ip address is sent or recieved. That is up to the dhcp server.

If you have two dhcp servers its a first come first get situation. Clearly one time you got the 192x dhcp and the other time you got the 10x dhcp server.


----------



## burnm3w1thf1r3 (Aug 2, 2011)

ah ok, now I understand. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

The DHCP server holds a 'lease' on an address to a specific MAC address for a certain amount of time. If it sees that same computer (MAC) pop up again, it'll reassign that same address back to the computer. The timeout varies, but is usually set to 8 hours or a day by default. It's also possible that your laptop 'sees' the 'correct' DHCP server where your desktop sees the 'wrong' one.

You shouldn't have to pick up a switch. As Wanderer says, figure out which router is giving out which IP numbers. The one that you want is the one right after the modem. That should be the only DHCP server on the network, and is also the gateway. If you know your other router's IP address, you can 'match' it with manual configuration (or your desktop's DHCP settings will probably do it) and disable it's DHCP server. Then, ONLY have things plugged into the LAN ports (which is a switch) and nothing in the WAN port.

You COULD make it work as is by reconfiguring your second router to act as a router rather than a gateway, but it's a whole lot of potential headache that you don't need if you can avoid it.


----------

